# Body repairs recommendation



## pjgraham86 (Sep 12, 2006)

Similar query to patbhoy I suppose. My father's silver Bora has suffered from his deteriorating driving as he gets older (he's now stopped driving altogether) and he wants to have various scrapes, scratches and possibly dents (I haven't dared to look recently!) fixed. I certainly think it's more than could be dealt with by one of you guys out there with your PCs.

The plan is he will either sell the car once it's fixed or (more likely if he does what I recommend) simply try to keep it in good nick while my mum is still driving it.

Recommendations for a body shop preferably in or near the south side of Glasgow would be appreciated.
Thanks

Peter


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

cant help you with anything in the southside mate

what about one of those smart repairers like chips away or thwe like


----------



## kgb144 (Jun 5, 2007)

Colvins in Stewarton (10 miles from Newton Mearns), very good but pricey.


----------



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

Gordon Cooley in Thornliebank


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Kenny Laird


----------



## pjgraham86 (Sep 12, 2006)

many thanks for suggestions guys. 

any contact details for Kenny Laird ?

Does Colvins' work justify the price ?

Cheers

P


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Sorry its on here

http://www.kennylaird.com/ cant copy and paste the details for some reason


----------



## pjgraham86 (Sep 12, 2006)

thanks for that.

kenny laird's website is impressive - I'm not sure he'll be too excited about sorting the dings and scrapes on my dad's Bora - but you never know !


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

he also charges you as if you were a millionaire, aeriously though his work is superb but for a repair onj a standard car id go elsewhere.

around clydebank area a guy called kenny frame is by far the best, regularly repairing the most amazing cars for porsche glasgow but like i said hes not really nearby you


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

you would also need to attend all the shows like some sort of clan, talk only to those within the magic circle and have a stunning bird on you arm


----------



## pjgraham86 (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for the tips guys. 

Think I'll go to Colvins (bit further afield but maybe worth it) and Gordon Cooley (local) and get quotes.

Cheers

Pete


----------



## pjgraham86 (Sep 12, 2006)

Opted for Colvins in Stewarton - couple of hundred quid cheaper than Cooleys and job looks great. Just waiting for paint to cure (job finished on 21 May) before claying, polishing and applying LSP to whole car.

wheels getting refurbed tomorrow so car should be like new - well, if you don't count the stone chips on the bonnet but I'd never tackle those myself and am too mean to pay for a respray !!

PJG


----------

